

Happy Programmer Day - emilis_info

Its 256th of the year :-)
======
chaosmachine
It's official:

 _MOSCOW, September 12 (Itar-Tass) -- Russian President Dmitry Medvedev has
signed a decree instituting Programmer Day that will be marked on September 13
(the 256th day of a year) and September 12 in a leap year, the Kremlin press
service said on Saturday._

[http://www.itar-
tass.com/eng/level2.html?NewsID=14324034&...](http://www.itar-
tass.com/eng/level2.html?NewsID=14324034&PageNum=0)

------
NathanKP
So what are we going to do to celebrate "Programmer Day"? Clearly, I'll have
to celebrate by digging out some old coding projects and reminiscing. ;)

------
PieSquared
I'm having such a great time telling all my friends about this :) (who are
also coders)

~~~
SingAlong
something similar here.

I'm going to write about this to my girlfriend (who is a wanna-be-hacker). Now
I have another reason to speak to her.

This day also has another significance. It's on this day that IBM introduced
the first storage disk unit the RAMAC 305 in 1956 and it stored 5 million
8-bit characters.

source: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAMAC>

------
Beanblabber
By that logic...

the 2nd,4th,8th,16th,32nd,64th,128th days

are all days of the programmer.

I guess we're just cool enough to get "sum(x +=x while x < 256)" days each
year

~~~
paulitex
Umm... you mean "8", right?

~~~
idan
Nope, he really means 2.

------
rbanffy
That's so 8-bit!

